# Handicap accomodations



## Lou Methenitis (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

I'm thinking of taking an overnight trip on the Coast Starlight. Does the handicap Bedroom have any ability for me to stretch out without having the berth put in the overnight position? Thanks.

Lou


----------



## gswager (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, there's plenty of room to stretch out. You can do stretch out in the loading/unloading area. Be prepare for traffic during station stops. If possible, you can venture in Pacific Paulor, dining car, lounge, and even coach.

Handicapped room is the largest of sleeper rooms, and it is generally reserved for wheelchair users.

Check on:

Friends of Amtrak's Car Layout

Amtrak's Room Layout


----------

